# My Thoughts



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7Kyoyoo7g[/video]


----------



## Skyler Nell (Mar 20, 2011)

"Peace, and love...but no drugs this time"
hahahhhaha


----------



## laura808 (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the back ground music.  good points


----------



## coreyc (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree we should all try to get along but it is a public forum if some does not like a thread don't read it go to the next one. There are a few post that I do not like all you have to do is click by it  nice video by the way


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

My brother was practicing his trombone


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2011)

Marta, you crack me up... Talk show host in the future? HA!
You Go Girl!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2011)

It's totally blank...those are your thoughts? None? Is this supposed to be a joke or something?


----------



## Balboa (Mar 20, 2011)

Great thoughts Marty! I couldn't agree more.

Maggie, its a YouTube Video that Marty made, no idea why it wouldn't show up for you.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmm thats weird that it didn't show up for you Maggie.. Its a youtube video so you should be able to see it. Its not a joke I wouldn't just put something blank.


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2011)

My thoughts.....if you don't like it, don't read it, don't participate in the thread. This is an open forum with a debate section. As long as everyone is civil to each other and respects each other opinion, even thought they disagree, it should be OK. Unfortunately there are younger members so maybe there should be an adult section that's closed to younger members for the rowdier bunch.....or maybe a "peanut gallery"??


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

Ooh TerryO, that's a good idea. A TFO mosh pit. Adults only, anything goes, insults, profanity and character assassination are welcomed and encouraged... It could be like that restaurant in Vegas where they insult, make fun of and belittle every one who walks through the door. Its intentionally over the top. The waiters are all surly and sarcastic. I'm told its very entertaining. Everyone has to wear a dunce cap with something horrible and insulting written on it.

Well okay... maybe on a different forum...


----------



## DeanS (Mar 20, 2011)

terryo said:


> Unfortunately there are younger members so maybe there should be an adult section that's closed to younger members for





...couldn't agree more


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would mind it because then I wouldn't be able to read some juicy stuff


----------



## dmmj (Mar 20, 2011)

Instead of adult we could call it the "blue" section.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not getting this adult section thing you couldn't keep younger members from viewing it so what would be the since of have a different section for adults ?


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shelled warriors has an adult section and when you turn 18 you can email them and they will unlock it for you.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 20, 2011)

coreyc said:


> I'm not getting this adult section thing you couldn't keep younger members from viewing it so what would be the since of have a different section for adults ?



The "adult" forum can be hidden from non-members.-- This way people who are not registered yet (people under 18 yrs old), will not lie about their age to see the "adult" section (as they won't know about it).

If the admins change it so that it is a requirement to state your age when you register, they will see who can have access to the "adult" forum, and who is still too young.

I didn't think we had too many minors on this forum though?


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm turning 16 to soon


----------



## Angi (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought your utube was very cute. I have been gone all day so I am not sure if I missed something. I personally don't think we really need an adult section. I know there are young members, but I haven't read any foul language , sex talk or porn. Well maybe a little tortoise porn, but I don't think that is what is concerning to most.
As far as the arguing goes, it happends. Maybe it shouldn't, but this is nothing compared to youth baseball. Kids learn that sometimes adults behave badley, we as parents need to teach our children it is wrong. Maybe if everyone acted like there were young people around ALL the time they would think before they speak. Now I am not talking just about the forum, but in general.
Marty does have a point about peace. Everything should be said as kindley as possibly.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 20, 2011)

On the "adults" only area, my concerns are first off what are we going to do, ask each of you to send us your birth certificate? There is just no way of knowing who is telling the truth when they give their age.

Second, I dislike having a section not all members can see. Seems to be a bit like saying this set of people are "better" so we will let them view this area.

Maturity. If the people can't be mature enough for everybody to read what they write in here, I think they need to change their own behavior, not the forum changing to allow them to stay that way. Plus I think we all noticed how the emotions from the fighting were felt even in threads that had nothing to do with the debate/fighting. Do you really think what goes on in the hidden forum, would stay there? I don't. Heck look at what just happened in here, the fight started in a debate thread and ended up with threads spreading the fight into atleast two completely different sections (and other debate area threads).


----------



## Angi (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I may be guilty of corupting kids with my awful spelling. WARNING TO KIDS~Do not use Angi's posts as a spelling guide! There I have a disclaimer.


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2011)

terryo said:


> My thoughts.....if you don't like it, don't read it, don't participate in the thread. This is an open forum with a debate section. As long as everyone is civil to each other and respects each other opinion, even thought they disagree, it should be OK. Unfortunately there are younger members so maybe there should be an adult section that's closed to younger members for the rowdier bunch.....or maybe a "peanut gallery"??



I can't believe that this has escalated so. I was being sarcastic. I don't care if you have an adult section or not. I come on here to learn as much as I can, and to help anyone if I can do that, with my limited tortoise experience. I even learn things from all the heated debate threads. It's great that all the children (young adults) can learn here too. In my world, there is a place for everyone, and everyone should know their place.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with Angi. Also, in my opinion, a section like that would bring down the quality of the forum. I have seen some other forums like that, and I think one good thing about this fourm is that it doesn't have one... and typically, bashing is not allowed/tolerated (on some fourms it is... very much so, before a mod gets involved).

After all, this is a TORTOISE fourm.......


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 20, 2011)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> I agree with Angi. Also, in my opinion, a section like that would bring down the quality of the forum. I have seen some other forums like that, and I think one good thing about this fourm is that it doesn't have one... and typically, bashing is not allowed/tolerated (on some fourms it is... very much so, before a mod gets involved).
> 
> After all, this is a TORTOISE fourm.......



I agree, I feel if you allow bashing in one section of the forum people will hold grudges and it will carry on to the rest of the forum. Let's keep this a friendly environment


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just had fun making the video


----------



## Angi (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn't it funny how Marty messing around and having fun can turn in to a dedate of sorts. LOL and it was not even about torts! BTW Marty you should have planned better and had Why Can't We Be Friend playing in the back ground instead of your brother


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice video Marty.


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree that an adult section is not a good idea, imagine what the "fights" would look like, it would never ends and it would not be too cute too look at. I also agree with Angie, I do not think it is needed we do not use bad language (usually, when someone does, the mods are removing it so its good) and we do not talk about sex. In a heating debate, sometimes, it is important to just try to keep it cool and if not possible just close the computer and come back later...


----------

